# 6 week scan showed only a yolk sac



## Kelly100 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi

I recently got a BFP after my 2nd attempt at IVF. My clinic won't scan me until I'm 8 weeks as they are closed over xmas so I decided to go elsewhere for a scan before xmas. I was 6 weeks and 3 days and the scan showed a pregnancy sac with a yolk sac but no foetus could be found. The consultant thinks it is a missed miscarriage and unless my dates are out, which isn't really possible with IVF, the pregnancy will not continue.

I have done some research on the internet and have read about lots of cases where it was just too early to see much and when they went back for another scan everything was ok. The consultant also said it he would expect to see a heartbeat but I thought it could be too early.

Do you think there's a chance this might tun out ok or am I hanging on to false hope? I have previously had a miscarriage and an ectopic and I can't believe I might have to go through something similar again. It's so devastating.

Thanks

Kelly


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Although you may not have expected to see a definite heartbeat, you should have seen a fetal pole by this stage.  However, it definitely could be that it may have been even a couple of days too early though.  Is there any way that you could have another scan in a week from the last one?  You should definitely see more on the scan if things are ok,

let me know how things go,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

